# ScH/IPO Clubs In/Near Dallas?



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Didn't find anything in Waco thus far. Who's training in Dallas?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events

Canine Training Systems - Kroyer Training


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events
> 
> Canine Training Systems - Kroyer Training


Thanks. The link to the USCA site just lists events. I tried to find the club listings for South Cental region the other day, but it seemed to be missing.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There's an SDA club there too if you're interested in that. I don't know enough about the sport to speak intelligently about it but observing some of their training days I liked what I saw. 
Service Dogs of America


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

All the USCA clubs are listed on that site. If you are having issues, I suggest you contact the site admin. You could also do a google search for USCA clubs in texas for the region. I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't think you'll find anything in Waco, but I know of this club in Dallas:

DFW Working Dogs: DFW Working Dogs

You could also contact Mellodee from Germelhaus; she's around Dallas and is very helpful. 

Dave Kroyer is a few hours south of Dallas - not sure where you're coming from, but he has private lessons. Austin Dog Training, Obedience Training, Puppy Training, Austin Texas

Also if you want to come down south, there's Rob and Jessy of Van Meerhout Shepherds: http://www.dogworxacademy.com

Further south is the Austin Schutzhund Club and Alamo Working Dog Club. That covers the I-35 area schutzhund clubs that I know about.


----------



## ROBinTEXAS (Apr 20, 2016)

Red River Working Dogs (DVG IPO Club)
They've got a website and facebook page


----------

